
The Blockchain Is the New Google - avadhoot
https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/11/the-blockchain-is-the-new-google
======
oliwarner
Bit of a silly title but it's chronologically close. Blockchains are the new
dot-com bubble.

Yes they're useful in some scenarios but there's a massive leap between a
decentralised transaction accounting system (what it literally is) and what it
could be. And it does work well as a _low volume_ currency. 250K transactions
a day at the moment for Bitcoin. VISA did that while I was writing this
comment.

Articles like this seem to think that people's appetite for decentralisation
is limitless but frankly, I _like_ that I have a bank and solicitors
responsible and insured for the processing of certain transactions.

The investory sorts of people who write articles like this hark on and on
about the possibilities. Rather than talking, they should be building. Stop
hyping this crap up and build something with your own money.

And that's why I compare it to the dot-com bubble. The more I read stuff like
this from investors, the more I think this is pump-n-dump. They bought a load
of Bitcoin when it was fashionable, it plummeted and now they're trying to put
it centre stage again.

Google built something. Again and again. "The blockchain" is nothing like
Google.

So just remember the 90s kids. This much "it can do everything" hype with only
a low volume currency or two to show for it... It's an unhealthy mix. Buy some
gold. It'll last longer.

